# James Bond: Daniel Craig rührt mit Abschiedsrede



## GoodnightSolanin (19. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond: Daniel Craig rührt mit Abschiedsrede* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond: Daniel Craig rührt mit Abschiedsrede*


----------



## moo21 (19. September 2021)

Solange Barbara Broccoli etwas zu melden hat, wird es keine guten Bond-Filme geben, egal mit welchem Darsteller. Es ist nur noch Action-Einheitsbrei, der nichts mehr mit dem was die alten Filme ausgemacht hat zu tun hat. Ich erkenne noch heute einen der alten Filme an 5 Sekunden Ausschnitten, weil einfach jede Szene ein Stück Filmgeschichte ist. Bei den neuen Filmen könnte ich nicht sagen ob es nun Jason Bourne, James Bond, oder die neueste Liam Neeson Schutzgurke ist. Fehlt nur noch jemand im Superhelden-Outfit, dann könnte es auch Marvel sein. Die Filme sind seelenlos.


----------



## ADM-Ntek (20. September 2021)

ich bin froh das die knitterfalte weg ist.


----------



## Vordack (20. September 2021)

moo21 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne noch heute einen der alten Filme an 5 Sekunden Ausschnitten, weil einfach jede Szene ein Stück Filmgeschichte ist. Bei den neuen Filmen könnte ich nicht sagen ob es nun Jason Bourne, James Bond, oder die neueste Liam Neeson Schutzgurke ist. Fehlt nur noch jemand im Superhelden-Outfit, dann könnte es auch Marvel sein. Die Filme sind seelenlos.



Mir gehts ähnlich, denn ich bin ein alter Sack  Damals war alles neu! 

Der Jugend gehts bestimmt mit den Marvel Filmen oder so genau so wie es uns mit Sean Connery oder Roger Moore Bonds geht  

Früher gab es wenig andere gute Action Filme die ähnliches lieferten, heute haben wir die Auswahl. Wollen wir Bond, Bourne, ne Verarsche oder ne Pornoversion, wir können entscheiden. Ist das nicht toll?

Einer der besten Bonds die ich gesehen habe (bei allem Respekt zu meinem Lieblingsschauspieler Sean) ist Casino Royale. Die danach sind für mich nicht errinnerungswürdig, das schiebe ich aber auf mein Alter. So erspare ich mir die Zeit mich aufzuregen


----------



## McDrake (20. September 2021)

Dass ich bei den alten Bond nach ein paar Sekunden sagen kann, welcher Film das ist, hat wohl damit zu tun, dass "wir" alten Säcke auch nicht so viel Auswahl hatten, was Action-Filme (besonders im TV) angeht.
Also hat man die zum xten mal angeschaut...
Mach ich aber auch heute noch. Gestern Goldfinger


----------



## Vordack (20. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mach ich aber auch heute noch. Gestern Goldfinger



OT: Ich guck mir gerade die altenTom Clancys mit Harrisson Ford aka Jack Ryan an 

Okee, ist NEU, 90er halt


----------



## golani79 (20. September 2021)

Ich mag die neuen Bond Filme genauso - Daniel Craig finde ich sogar sehr gut als Bond.
Schade, dass es keine mehr geben wird mit ihm.


----------



## McDrake (20. September 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich mag die neuen Bond Filme genauso - Daniel Craig finde ich sogar sehr gut als Bond.
> Schade, dass es keine mehr geben wird mit ihm.


Ich mag/mochte ihn auch sehr.
Meine Frau meidet allerdings die Bonds mit ihm. Hat aber mit der Gewalt und dem ernsteren Tonfall der Craig-Bonds zu tun.


----------

